# VALENCIA, Spain



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*VALENCIA, Spain*

My point of view of this vibrant city! A place to visit!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Valencia, really a great very nice city; thanks for those photos


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos amigo!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really nice!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful shots of this beautiful city.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

thxs!  more pictures are coming!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow! Valencia looks like a great holidays destination. Your pictures tempt me to go there sooner rather than later.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

anacleta said:


>


*Me recordo a La Gran Via en Madrid. Muy hermoso Valencia. *


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

edit


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

KamZolt said:


> Wow! Valencia looks like a great holidays destination. Your pictures tempt me to go there sooner than later.


It doesn't look like...IT IS! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots all round anacleta! Keep them coming.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

great, I love this city.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

thxs for your messages


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Funny how the water around the City of Arts can appear like the sea when there's a bit of wind, especially when it's a deeper blue. Great pictures amigo!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wonderful


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

An article about Valencia using my pics 

*Valencia’s architecture in pictures*


*Valencia is Spain’s third city, home of paella, horchata, the Holy Grail and an array of stunning modern architecture.*

Since the arrival of the America’s Cup sailing race in 2007, and the Formula One GP in 2008, Valencia has become even more the focus of international travel and tourism, while it continues to host its annual street festival par excellence, Las Fallas.

The photos collected below are the work of Carlos Hernandez, a Valencian living in Amsterdam, who keeps a close eye on the changing face of his home town and returns every so often to capture it on camera.

 
Valencia's opera house. Credit: Carlos Hernandez

Pictured above: Valencia’s opera house, brainchild of local boy Santiago Calatrava, forms the heart of the City of Arts and Sciences complex in the Rio Turia park.

“I arrived in Holland in 2006, just when Valencia was preparing to be the base for the America’s Cup in 2007,” Carlos said in an email to me. “That was when I started to look for information about what was happening in the city and the projects they were planning.”


A bridge in Valencia's port. Credit: Carlos Hernandez

The Formula One Grand Prix around the streets of the port followed in 2008, along with the Global Champions Tour in horse racing, the Valencia tennis open and MTV’s winter concerts — all part of an effort to raise Valencia’s profile internationally. “A debatable policy, but as far as tourism goes, it has doubled the number of visitors in 10 years,” Carlos pointed out. 
 
Valencia's City of Arts and Sciences. Credit: Carlos Hernandez

“When I lived in Valencia, I didn’t see it as anything special,” said Carlos, who is now a chemical engineer and researcher in Holland. “But after a spell living abroad, I realised that Valencia was a city with a lot of potential — not perfect, but with a lot to offer.”

 
Valencia's old town. Image: Carlos Hernandez

Valencia, as the locals say, has its back to the sea: the crumbling old town, El Carmen, is a couple of miles from the shore.

“It has one of the biggest historical town centres in Europe, still to be exploited,” Carlos explained. “They’ve done a lot of work on it, but there’s still much to do.”

 
Torres de Serrano, Valencia. Image: Carlos Hernandez

“There are some authentic jewels like La Lonja, el Palacio Marques de Dos Aguas, Torres de Quart y Serranos, Mercado Central, the Post Office, Mercado de Colon,” Carlos said.

 
City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia. Image: Carlos Hernandez

“The City of Arts and Sciences is a rather controversial complex, but to the eyes of a visitor, it makes an impact and is very photogenic,” Carlos said.

“What stands out for me is the Opera House and the Agora, for breaking the monochromatic white that is characteristic of the area, and the Oceanographic, the biggest in Europe, by the architect Felix Candela.”

The City of Arts and Sciences lies at the end of the Rio Turia park, the former riverbed (with bridges still standing). The river itself was diverted in the 1950s to prevent flooding. “For me it’s something that makes Valencia unique,” Carlos adds. “It’s a privilege having a park of more the 11km that crosses the city.”

 
A modern building near the Nou Mestalla. Image: Carlos Hernandez

“Another modern zone is where you find the old Hilton hotel, Sorolla Centre and where they are building the new football stadium, Nou Mestalla,” Carlos said.


Church face, Valencia. Image: Carlos Hernandez

“My preferred neighbourhoods are Canovas and Ruzafa,” Carlos added. “The first for its ‘senorial’ image, its restaurants, bars and atmosphere, and the second for its character; a multicultural barrio.”

 
Balconies, Valencia. Credit: Carlos Hernandez

“From my point of view, Valencia has only planted the seed, and now is when it is beginning to flower,” Carlos added. “Its star projects for the next few years are the Central Station, Central Park, Nou Mestalla, a new stadium for Levante [the city's second football club], the Grao barrio (which will feature towers built around a green delta with canals), the Sociopolis barrio, and the [redevelopment] of the inner dock and cruise ship terminal.”


A modern apartment building, Valencia. Image: Carlos Hernandez

 
Modern building, Valencia. Image: Carlos Hernandez


City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, detail. Image: Carlos Hernandez

_Huge thanks to Carlos for taking the time to talk about his city. _

http://vidalondon.net/2011/06/01/valencias-architecture-in-pictures/


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice article on Valencia and nice pics too...


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Thxs


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Valencia


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Valencia once again :cheers:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks once again!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

At the airport:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## stromboli (Sep 17, 2004)

Great collection of pics!

Thanks anacleta.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new shots from Valencia


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc (Mar 27, 2008)

Some pics from the spanish forum 



yzn_vlc said:


> VLC





yzn_vlc said:


>





yzn_vlc said:


> Unas cuantas fotos más del skyline valenciano:
> 
> Skyline histórico
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!! but you sholdn't put more than 5 pictures in every post...


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new shots from Valencia


Thanks  cheers!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

]


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## coRGAn (Apr 30, 2007)

Some pictures from my trip to Valencia 1 year and a half ago. Enjoy!


Valencia por Gutsens, en Flickr


Valencia por Gutsens, en Flickr


Valencia por Gutsens, en Flickr


Valencia por Gutsens, en Flickr


Valencia por Gutsens, en Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

one of the great cities
but honestly, I prefer shots at ground level, the buildings and landmarks are really great looking.


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

*I agree! Great photos of a beautiful city ! *





christos-greece said:


> Valencia, really a great very nice city; thanks for those photos


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benimaclet (Valencia)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice pics from Valencia....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great!!!!! Valencia is a city for pleasure, I love it!!!!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

